# Resource Conflict - PCI Network Controller



## SonOfANut (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello everyone:

So over the last few months my computer has been a real pain. Sometimes it works. But the majority of the time I get a resource conflict. What exactly happens is that when this conflict does show up, I can't connect to the internet. Can't use my wireless, or my ethernet jack. Now most of the time, when it does work, I get into windows with no problem. and it may work for like 2-3 minutes. But it still won't connect to the router. Now when I try and repair it, it can't Enable the Wireless Adapter... Removed the Wi-Fi connection from the system tray and everything. The POST error reads like this:

Phoenix cME FirstBIOS Notebook Pro
Copyright 1985-2005 Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
All Rights Reserved

CPU0 =AMD Turion(tm) 64 MObile Technology ML-32
512K Cache SRAM Passed
Systems BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed
Fixed Disk 0: Fujitsu MHV2080AT PL
ATAPI CD-ROM: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4084N
Mouse initialized
System Configuration Data updated
ERROR
Resource Conflict - PCI Network Controller in slot 03
Bus:06, Device:02, Function:00​ERROR
Resource Conflict - PCI Network Controller in slot 04
Bus:06, Device:06, Function:00​Press <F1> to Resume, <F10> to Setup​
Now, I have tried damn near everything. But I'm hoping to get some insight on this. Please help. 

I also just tried formatting my Hard Drive completely in hopes that it was a software issue, but of course, it wasn't (I knew it wouldn't work, but I'm out of ideas)


----------



## SonOfANut (Jan 28, 2008)

Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## SonOfANut (Jan 28, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## SonOfANut (Jan 28, 2008)

Still nothing huh? This isn't looking promising...


----------



## zackor2 (May 22, 2008)

I have a very similar problem with an Acer Aspire 3100 Laptop. From what I have read so far it looks like a bad motherboard.


----------



## SonOfANut (Jan 28, 2008)

I just went out and bought a usb wireless device. WOrks fine now, But I still cant use my onboard wireless or ethernet hook up


----------



## casta13 (May 30, 2008)

I have an old IBM ThinkPad T41. A new system board was installed and I ghosted my hard drive. However, a lot of the times the computer freezes and sometimes makes me reset the BIOS before it will load windows XP. the message I get is: Error: Resource Conflict. PCI Network Controller in Slot 01, Bus: 02, Device: 02, Function: 00

Any ideas of what the problem might be?


----------



## inpherno3 (May 31, 2008)

Im having the same problem. Got this laptop used on the garage sale on the internet. Knew it had this problem and thought "hey it would be an easy bios fix, just gotta reset the resources so they reaquire new address locations. So i get the laptop and soon to my belief the bios is completly stupid dummied down "stupid" proof and does not allow basically ANYTHING to be changed that would have ANY effect on the pc. Than i try to install my own mini pci atheros wireless card and hey guess what?!?!? THEY LOCK THE HARDWARE. So i can only use a VERY specific. I have tried really everything i can. I've already opened the laptop up and looked around for anything that might draw attention (while i was at it i put some arctic silver 5 on the proccessor. Board was perfectly in tact. It looked brand new, nothing seems out of place at all. I remove the mini PCI card and the resource conflict dissapeares but the onboard lan still conflicts with who knows.... doesnt really give you much information and neither does the bios let you change nor reset the resource settings on the mobo to release them to reaquire and possibly fix this problem. Like i said i saw nothing wrong with the motherboard or anything, it looked completly brand new. No dirt or anything (the heatsink fins were pretty clean too). So other than that this seems to be a very big problem with multiple people across the forums but everyone of them havnt been fixed.... no one has updated the forums with results on a fix and or a reason that was given FOR SURE to them. Only other way is USB wireless (which i have no problem with) but would love for this laptop to be fully functional)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## inpherno3 (May 31, 2008)

Im having the same problem. Got this laptop used on the garage sale on the internet. Knew it had this problem and thought "hey it would be an easy bios fix, just gotta reset the resources so they reaquire new address locations. So i get the laptop and soon to my belief the bios is completly stupid dummied down "stupid" proof and does not allow basically ANYTHING to be changed that would have ANY effect on the pc. Than i try to install my own mini pci atheros wireless card and hey guess what?!?!? THEY LOCK THE HARDWARE. So i can only use a VERY specific. I have tried really everything i can. I've already opened the laptop up and looked around for anything that might draw attention (while i was at it i put some arctic silver 5 on the proccessor. Board was perfectly in tact. It looked brand new, nothing seems out of place at all. I remove the mini PCI card and the resource conflict dissapeares but the onboard lan still conflicts with who knows.... doesnt really give you much information and neither does the bios let you change nor reset the resource settings on the mobo to release them to reaquire and possibly fix this problem. Like i said i saw nothing wrong with the motherboard or anything, it looked completly brand new. No dirt or anything (the heatsink fins were pretty clean too). So other than that this seems to be a very big problem with multiple people across the forums but everyone of them havnt been fixed.... no one has updated the forums with results on a fix and or a reason that was given FOR SURE to them. Only other way is USB wireless (which i have no problem with) but would love for this laptop to be fully functional)

Thanks again everyone

P.S. - Information on laptop is below
Model V5000
--V5105US
Windows Vista x86 recently installed

P.S.S. This is a BIOS boot error, nothing at all to do with windows resource conflicts (as long as windows doesnt manage ALL resources even to the bios side of things) than this is a bios or post related problem. Any other questions i will answer with the quickness


----------



## inpherno3 (May 31, 2008)

*sorry dont see edit*

dont see the edit feature sorry. More information that i forgot to tell you guys, is that i noticed when i flashed the newest .f54 or whatever the newest if from compaq on there it seemed as if someone didnt know what they were doing and flashed a weird bios to it.... even though this new bios i flashed worked 100 percent and verified in bios, just makes me wonder. Only thing i can think of is an actual hardware failure which would result in getting a complete new motherboard for it which im not going to be happy about.... even though its not THAT big of a deal, i do have a button smack dab in the middle of the top part of the laptop for the internal wireless switch. Kinda dissapointing really.


----------



## inpherno3 (May 31, 2008)

bump for hope


----------

